# Need information about early 1970's Rixe Tandem (German)



## HeyScotE (Jun 14, 2010)

Thinking about buying this tandem as a project - it's an early 1970's Rixe (german) tandem with a unique springer fork and drum front brake...does anyone know anything about this bike?

Thanks in advance!

ScotE


----------



## sam (Jun 14, 2010)

The fork is nice---can't say if it's a webbs fork or a clone.The fork alone is worth trying for.They were used on Motored autocycles. Which were a type of Pre-moped.What's  the price of the tandem?


----------



## yiounothing (Oct 17, 2010)

That is an awesome bike.  Which consequently is why I bought it.  Sorry to the OP if I bought it out from under you.  Here's a link to a pic of the reno progress.  http://www.mai-pa.com/pics/Rixe-before-current.jpg

This is what I've learned about Rixe's so far...

Rixe bicycles were made in Brake-Bielefeld (West) Germany starting in 1922.  Rixe made bicycles, mopeds and small motorcycles.

The bicycles were brought into the United States in 50s and 60s  by Victoria Distributors, Lancaster, PA. The president of Victoria, Earnest Ryersbach, was of German extract.

Rixe was sold in 1984.  Production moved to China. Derby Cycles (International) bought the company in 1990.

In 50s they used “smoke paint” lugwork.

Some of the tandem front hubs were Pranafa - a German component Co. located in Solingen-Grafrath.  They were drum brakes with shoes possibly used on the mopeds also.

The tandem wheels used 10 gauge spokes and nipples and may also have been moped wheels.

Many of the rear coaster brake hubs were made by Durex.  As of 1957 they were date stamping the rear hub.  By the time Durex made the I/II version they were no longer stamping the date.  This may have been around 1959.


----------



## HeyScotE (Oct 17, 2010)

*Nice job!*



yiounothing said:


> Sorry to the OP if I bought it out from under you.  Here's a link to a pic of the reno progress.  http://www.mai-pa.com/pics/Rixe-before-current.jpg
> 
> .




Hey, you have come a long way to making that bike beautiful!  I was thinking about buying this, but hesitated and now am glad I did - you are doing a much nicer job tha I would have in the restoration!  

Bravo!


----------



## sam (Oct 17, 2010)

That fork is an Autocycle or early type moped fork.Your doing a great job---sam


----------

